# How do I know my LAN card is working?



## TeaVoChimp (Jul 16, 2007)

ANY advice appreciated!

Got Tivo off ebay, 
setup pay monthly account, 
wouldnt make calls via Modem....various leads & settings tried.
Opted for LAN/cache card and preloaded drive upgrade.

Installed as per instructions, only one successful test call made, since then I've been in guided setup hell!

I can telnet, ping, web all via the LAN. Have checked nic_config_tivo and option 4 says Network, tried changing and changing back etc no joy.

Can ANYBODY give me ANY suggestions on how to check that my TiVo is actually communicating via my LAN, as modem is not an option (no modem cable attached).

I now cant get out of the on screen Guided Setup, however Bash prompt available and can provide any logs that may tell YOU what my problem is

I'm a complete Tivo novice, very frustrated and disapointed

TIA


ps: sorry for posting in TiVO UK, but looking for UK relevant knowledge


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Going through the obvious first, can you do the following:

1) Tell us the IP address of your home router (e.g. 192.168.0.1)

2) in nic_config_tivo, tell us what it says for ip address, subnet mask, and gateway address?

Thanks!


----------



## TeaVoChimp (Jul 16, 2007)

Cainam said:


> Going through the obvious first, can you do the following:
> 
> 1) Tell us the IP address of your home router (e.g. 192.168.0.1)
> 
> ...


A1) its exactly that, 192.168.0.1 (good guess 

A2) see below:

Current/New Configuration:
mac address = xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (I've masked it out)
ip address = 192.168.0.6
ip subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
ip gateway = 192.168.0.1
debug level = off
daily call = network
cache statistics = 0 seconds

...anything else I can tell you?

cheers


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Then the easiest way to me to prove the network card is working is to start telnet, and ping something externally e.g. 'ping 64.233.169.103', which I think is the IP address of google


----------



## TeaVoChimp (Jul 16, 2007)

yep, can ping 64.233.169.103

can also ping 204.176.49.3
and 204.176.49.31 (which I believe are relevant to the TiVO)


all 3 respond....


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

OK, so at least you know the network card is working and is configured OK.

Could be a transparent proxy issue then. Have a look at this site, which tells you how to hack the file /tvlib/tcl/tv/Ident.itcl to get round the problem.


----------



## TeaVoChimp (Jul 16, 2007)

following other threads last night, I ran a test which said i wasnt using a transparent proxy

I use Orange (was Freeserve) broadband as my ISP


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Forgot to say, as you have bought a new preconfigured hard drive joe will almost certainly already been on your hard disk, which makes it easier to edit that file!


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Can't harm doing the change though, just to make sure


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Also, to double check the network settings, type the following, and post the results

cat /etc/rc.d/rc.net


----------



## TeaVoChimp (Jul 16, 2007)

yes, Joe already loaded....

followed that link and did the following:



> Step 2. Hacking the Ident.itcl file
> 
> * From the # prompt type:
> /var/hack/joe /tvlib/tcl/tv/Ident.itcl
> ...


interestingly when I clicked MAKE TEST CALL NOW, it failed pretty much instantly...
currently says "Settingup" in status, due to me clicking MAKE DAILY CALL NOW...

then typed cat /etc/rc.d/rc.net and got the following:



> bash-2.02# cat /etc/rc.d/rc.net
> #
> #!/bin/sh
> #
> ...


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

rc.net looks fine.

Can you post the http log, and the tvlog files?


----------



## TeaVoChimp (Jul 16, 2007)

oddly /var/log/http/ gives me the following:



> Mon Oct 17 05:32:56 2011: /tvbin/tclient_post invoked
> connecting to 204.176.49.3:80
> read 1540 bytes from file
> writing 1540 bytes to socket
> ...


how much tvlog did you want?



> Oct 17 08:31:01 (none) Scheduler[151]: Mempool highwater 68
> Oct 17 08:31:01 (none) Scheduler[151]: DataChangedROGRAM_GUIDE
> Oct 17 08:31:01 (none) Scheduler[151]: Abr-- DataChanged:0x00090009
> Oct 17 08:31:11 (none) Recorder[149]: Adding check schedule task
> ...


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Is that the end of the tvlog?

Can you put in the TClient one as well?


----------



## TeaVoChimp (Jul 16, 2007)

nope its huge....

here, I've uploaded them so they are easier to get

TVLOG.rtf

TCCLIENT.rtf <spelt wrong, sorry

cheers ears


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

So it looks like the problem is here...

10/17:05:32:55: /tvbin/TClient: About to connect to 204.176.49.3:80
10/17:05:32:55: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/http_post /var/log/svclog http://204.176.49.3:80/tivo-service/mlog.cgi OFF OFF ON
10/17:05:32:56: /tvbin/TClient: about to do HServer Call
10/17:05:32:56: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/tclient_post 204.176.49.3:80 /var/tmp/HServer.send /var/tmp/HServer.recv 300 ON
10/17:05:37:56: /tvbin/TClient: http POST command failed: timeout waiting to read
10/17:05:37:56: /tvbin/TClient: doHttpCall returned: 0
10/17:05:37:56: /tvbin/TClient: Connect/POST has failed, we've warned the user, set status to Failed

Can you try pinging that address (204.176.49.3), and see what you get?


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Digging around here a bit, this looks an identical problem to the one here

But there seems to be no obvious reply to that one...

Out of interest
1) Is the phone cable still plugged in the back?
2) What do you have plugged into the Scart sockets on the back, a sky box or anything? Can you try unplugging all the scart stuff and trying again?

I am sure I read somewhere that someone could not get their cachecard working and it was due to a problem with what was connected via scart...

If you have nothing plugged in such as a freeview box, can you try plugging something in a turning it on? I cannot remember now which way round the problem was!


----------



## TeaVoChimp (Jul 16, 2007)

pings fine...10 sent, 10 received
:up:

...and I've found plenty similar, just no solutions 
Read that one....didnt have a solution, his just came back to life!

No phone line attached (as it was presumed modem dead/unable to make calls)

SKY and the TV (and do you really think unplugging those will help the LAN connection?)





Cainam said:


> Digging around here a bit, this looks an identical problem to the one here
> 
> But there seems to be no obvious reply to that one...
> 
> ...


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

I edited my post above with some more comments you may have missed!


----------



## TeaVoChimp (Jul 16, 2007)

Cainam said:


> I edited my post above with some more comments you may have missed!


hahah me too! 

really appreciate your help


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

TeaVoChimp said:


> No phone line attached (as it was presumed modem dead/unable ot make calls)
> SKY and the TV (and do you really think unplugging those will help the LAN connection?)


I am clutching at straws here, as the only other post I can find with an identical message to yours had no resolution! But there was definately something about cachecard and scart stuff, but I think that was getting the cachecard to work at all, rather than the problems you are having!


----------



## TeaVoChimp (Jul 16, 2007)

so from my logs, can you tell me if the TiVo is trying to talk to the outside world?

I followed a few other threads last night, where it had me typing commands to get at port 80 from the bash prompt, and they where all successful also

trouble is when you have no experience of one of these beasts and very limited unix skills, its all cake-making recipes..... you have to follow them to the letter other wise you get no muffins!  and unless someones written it word for word you begin to glaze over


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

It looks like it sends its request (using the tclient_post command), and that because it does not receive an answer after 5 minutes, it gives up. Fair enough.

I was assuming that it was doing that over the network card, rather than over the phone socket, because of what it said in the tvlog

Oct 17 08:36:24 (none) tcphonehome[127]: Command output: eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:0B:AD:8B:AC:C4
Oct 17 08:36:24 (none) tcphonehome[127]: Command output: inet addr:192.168.0.6 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
Oct 17 08:36:24 (none) tcphonehome[127]: Command output: UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
Oct 17 08:36:24 (none) tcphonehome[127]: Command output: RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
Oct 17 08:36:24 (none) tcphonehome[127]: Command output: TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0
Oct 17 08:36:24 (none) tcphonehome[127]: Command output: Interrupt:29
Oct 17 08:36:24 (none) tcphonehome[127]: Command output:
Oct 17 08:36:24 (none) tcphonehome[127]: Command finished status: 0, errno = 2
Oct 17 08:36:24 (none) tcphonehome[127]: USING ethernet. true

But I think I may be getting confused by the date and time stamps, as they do not match!

The tcclient timestamp where it said time out was dated 05:32, which was many hours previously..

Can you clear those log files down, run a guided setup, and after it has failed, attach both the new log files? Leaving the sky scart disconnected for now (you will need the tv one plugged in, obviously)


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

TeaVoChimp - just a quick word to say: have heart. I too went through similar frustrations to start with and was on the verge of giving up. Instead I sulked for three weeks looking at the TiVo box 'in a really harsh way'.

Then, I read, tried, asked and broke through that initial knowledge barrier. Wouldn't swap my TiVo out for anything now, one year down the line.

We're all with you, willing things to work. We will get to the bottom of it, but it takes time because we're not in your house.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh - can I point out that a daily call rotates the logs. You need to look at the Oxxxx.log files as well....


----------



## SilkMan (Feb 13, 2007)

Cainam said:


> It looks like it sends its request (using the tclient_post command), and that because it does not receive an answer after 5 minutes, it gives up.


It could be that the POST fails to send anything to the remote server, hence no reply.



Cainam said:


> Oct 17 08:36:24 (none) tcphonehome[127]: Command output: eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:0B:AD:8B:AC:C4
> Oct 17 08:36:24 (none) tcphonehome[127]: Command output: inet addr:192.168.0.6 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
> Oct 17 08:36:24 (none) tcphonehome[127]: Command output: UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
> Oct 17 08:36:24 (none) tcphonehome[127]: Command output: RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> Oct 17 08:36:24 (none) tcphonehome[127]: Command output: TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0


One thing that springs to mind is the MTU settings on the router. I noticed that the packet size was set to 1500 on the TiVo, so if that works you should be able to do this: ping -f -l 1500 192.168.0.1. Try it and see (you can try from a PC, not just the Tivo) - if the router can cope with that, then you will see 100% success, otherwise you will see something about fragmented packets but DF set.


----------



## TeaVoChimp (Jul 16, 2007)

Cainam said:


> But I think I may be getting confused by the date and time stamps, as they do not match!
> 
> The tcclient timestamp where it said time out was dated 05:32, which was many hours previously..
> 
> Can you clear those log files down, run a guided setup, and after it has failed, attach both the new log files? Leaving the sky scart disconnected for now (you will need the tv one plugged in, obviously)


you tell me how to clear them and I will!

I do presume that the time and date will right itself when this thing finally connects to the mothership?

...just walked in the door and tried the Guided Setup (as its stuck in it). Since making that change further up the thread it now FAILS real quick...

Tried it with the SKY diconnected, but no change.... will try with BOTH scarts diconnected later and bash promt the connection

Colin: cheers mate! I hear ya, but its so darn frustrating when all I wanted to do was use the wizzy features of the TiVo rather than improving my Unix knowledge


----------



## TeaVoChimp (Jul 16, 2007)

SilkMan said:


> It could be that the POST fails to send anything to the remote server, hence no reply.
> 
> One thing that springs to mind is the MTU settings on the router. I noticed that the packet size was set to 1500 on the TiVo, so if that works you should be able to do this: ping -f -l 1500 192.168.0.1. Try it and see (you can try from a PC, not just the Tivo) - if the router can cope with that, then you will see 100% success, otherwise you will see something about fragmented packets but DF set.


tried the comment from the terminal propmpt on my Mac and it says "ping: -f flag: Operation not permitted"

tried it from the TiVo and its drawing lots and lots of full stops....hasnt stopped as yet



> PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1): 56 data bytes
> ........................


forced a quit and it said:



> ..................
> --- 192.168.0.1 ping statistics ---
> 358655 packets transmitted, 357154 packets received, 0% packet loss
> round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 94.993/197.280/27612.803 ms


----------



## TeaVoChimp (Jul 16, 2007)

Cainam sir...... I note that /var/log/http/ now reads:



> Mon Oct 17 05:32:56 2011: /tvbin/tclient_post invoked
> connecting to 204.176.49.3:80
> read 1540 bytes from file
> writing 1540 bytes to socket
> ...


and can I check /tvlib/tcl/tv/Ident.itcl, cause what I typed further up this thread isnt what i seee now?????



> #
> # Add these in for debugging
> #
> puts $conn "TCD_ID: $centerID"
> ...


----------



## SilkMan (Feb 13, 2007)

Out of interest, this is what my http log says:



> Fri Jul 27 10:46:18 2007: /tvbin/tclient_post invoked
> connecting to 204.176.49.3:80
> read 363 bytes from file
> writing 363 bytes to socket
> ...


You seem to get one timeout and the rest is OK. Is there anymore after that?


----------



## TeaVoChimp (Jul 16, 2007)

SilkMan said:


> You seem to get one timeout and the rest is OK. Is there anymore after that?


ummmmm, nope thats the lot



> Mon Oct 17 05:32:56 2011: /tvbin/tclient_post invoked
> connecting to 204.176.49.3:80
> read 1540 bytes from file
> writing 1540 bytes to socket
> ...


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

OK - most of the logs show normal operation. but there's this (as Silkman suggests):

```
10/17:05:37:56: /tvbin/TClient: http POST command failed: timeout waiting to read
```
My thoughts are:

1) Trashed database. Solution: Do guided setup for aerial only, then back to what your real setup is.

2) Router config is blocking ports of some kind (ping is benign and most routers let it through). Solution: errr... umm....


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Damn. Thought I had something and it turned out to be the SCART problem. Bah!

Time forbids me to participate more tonight. Others jump in!


----------



## TeaVoChimp (Jul 16, 2007)

ColinYounger said:


> 1) Trashed database. Solution: Do guided setup for aerial only, then back to what your real setup is.
> 
> 2) Router config is blocking ports of some kind (ping is benign and most routers let it through). Solution: errr... umm....


A1) ...right now I'm stuck in Guided Setup hell, so have little choice as to what I can do

I did try and arieal update the other night to no joy. But I'll go try it now

A2) I tried adding a LET IT ALL THROUGH route to the router, but that also made little difference. However I may not have tried it this afternoon, so I'll try it also


----------



## Hunty (Nov 6, 2001)

Couple of basics but you never know  

have you powered off Tivo?

and when you turn it back on does the silcon dust screen appear loading the cache card?

and now check nic_config_tivo is it still set for network and teh IP address is correct and the gateway is correct?


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

TeaVoChimp said:


> you tell me how to clear them and I will!
> 
> I do presume that the time and date will right itself when this thing finally connects to the mothership?


Sorry - life got in the way!

I am fairly sure you can just rename the files to something else, and Tivo will recreate them as necessary. Use 'cd' to change to the correct directory, and then use the 'mv' command to change the name of the file.

Yes, Tivo will reset the time when it has called in


----------



## TeaVoChimp (Jul 16, 2007)

Hunty said:


> Couple of basics but you never know
> 
> have you powered off Tivo?
> 
> ...


Hunty, yes powered on and off NUMEROUS times. Even had the internal battery out of it in a bid to get me out of Guided Setup Hell...

Yes I get the silcon dust screen, however (and its done this from the very first time I plugged the card it) it shows the following errors:



> Driver Version: xxxxxxxx/20050218
> ERROR: Driver failed to load:
> cachecard: driver version 20050218
> cachecard: updated tib entry 2 to 1M
> ...


...the cachecard has no additional RAM in it, and I figured it show now drivers as it hadn't read the disk yet. The bigger disk came with the drivers preloaded

Surely the fact I can telnet, ping, etc means that some time later it must has loaded some drivers?

and yes nic_config_tivo is it still set for the correct IP, sub and gateway (as posted further up this thread)


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Failed Guided setup can be a symptom of non existent or not initialised swap.

TBH I've got a bit confused about what the problem is, I'm not very techy, but the only thing that has sunk in is that you're stuck in guided setup. So apologies if I'm way off the mark.


----------



## Hunty (Nov 6, 2001)

I think i had the same issue once, put some ram in and see


----------



## TeaVoChimp (Jul 16, 2007)

Raisltin Majere said:


> Failed Guided setup can be a symptom of non existent or not initialised swap.
> 
> TBH I've got a bit confused about what the problem is, I'm not very techy, but the only thing that has sunk in is that you're stuck in guided setup. So apologies if I'm way off the mark.


whats a swap?

the problem is modem was suspected as bust, purchased a LAN card & preloaded drive and thats not changed my life.

Still cant get program details downloaded across iNet. Trying to ascertain if the LAN card is being used at all.... seems it is, but the general consensus is that something is timing out


----------



## Hunty (Nov 6, 2001)

i think you said your tivo has ip address 192.168.0.6 set in nic_config_tivo

have you got tivoweb installed? to see try typing 192.168.0.6 from your pc and see if tivoweb boots up


is it possible there is anotehr device with same ip address on your network normally people(well i do with my 4 networked tivos ) set ip address at 192.168.0.200+ 


is your gateway definately 192.168.0.1 ? type ipconfig on your pc (that is connected to teh internet) and check what it says for gateway


----------



## TeaVoChimp (Jul 16, 2007)

Hunty said:


> i think you said your tivo has ip address 192.168.0.6 set in nic_config_tivo
> 
> have you got tivoweb installed? to see try typing 192.168.0.6 from your pc and see if tivoweb boots up
> 
> ...


yes TiVo web installed and running

no, not possible another device on 192.168.0.6

gateway def 192.168.0.1


----------



## TeaVoChimp (Jul 16, 2007)

SilkMan said:


> One thing that springs to mind is the MTU settings on the router. I noticed that the packet size was set to 1500 on the TiVo


....so out of curiosity I headed into the router and noticed my max transmission unit was set to 1458?! odd cause the help file that pops up to its right says:



> The normal MTU value for most Ethernet networks is 1500 Bytes, or 1492 Bytes for PPPoE connections.


and I've never changed it (until now)

Changed, rebooted router...rebooted TiVo STILL no joy...back to buggin Cainam for advice 

Well not convinced I'd followed yesterday advice 100% I ventured back into /tvlib/tcl/tv/Ident.itcl

hmmmmm and this is what I saw:



> #
> # These are put in as per request of customer service...
> puts $conn "IDB_SOURCEPARAMETERS: $sourceParameterString"
> puts $conn "IDB_CONFIGPARAMETERS: $configParameterString"
> ...


Now something tells me its not right, so I asked Cainam to send over his copy so I could compare/replace.

when I opened his it didn't have the line added for transparent proxy (see bold text below) as he doesn't require it.

According to some lookups I made the day before, neither should I but I wanted to make sure I'd done everything advised. So I edited the file again and made it look like below:



> #
> # These are put in as per request of customer service...
> puts $conn "IDB_SOURCEPARAMETERS: $sourceParameterString"
> puts $conn "IDB_CONFIGPARAMETERS: $configParameterString"
> ...


saved/replaced/rebooted TiVo

(drum roll please......................)

Initiated yet another connection  and knock me down with a Unix For Beginners manual!!!

*Euston <sic> we have ignition!*

...having set my box to Aerial only in earlier trials, I've since been back through and gone Aerial and Digital....pressed select a dozen times and right now I'm staring at the YOUR BOX IS SETUP WINDOW!!

thankyou ALL for you help, but in particular *Cainam* and *Silkman* who got me through the pain barrier!


----------



## Hunty (Nov 6, 2001)

glad to hear that
and welcome to the wonderful world of Tivo


----------

